# Coconut Plantation and Ian - updates



## GTLINZ

We have a reservation there in Nov and IAN is pretty much a direct hit near them.  Once anyone gets news after the hurricane, please post.

I have a friend who arrived there last Sunday. The beach had already been closed. They closed the pool Monday.  Then they were told to evacuate Tuesday, which was a good thing.  

The article I read said there would be a 12-18 foot surge in that area.  At a mininum, the grounds will be trashed. I hope the bay and trees can help keep the water below the first floor.  The clubhouse/restaurant is likely in big trouble.


----------



## Panzerman45

It will be appreciated if an update could be had by anyone visiting Coconut Plantation over the next month or two.  I will be returning in March 2023 and I would expect all will be up and running at that point.


----------



## travelhacker

I've got a reservation at the hotel next door in a couple of weeks. I fully expect to be cancelled on which is fine. If somehow they are able to accept guests in 2 weeks, I can post reports.


----------



## ScoopKona

Florida counties are really, really, really good about cleaning up bio-debris from a hurricane. I savage Florida government regularly. But I'll give credit where due -- it is very likely that except for the very worst-hit areas, most of the downed trees will be mulched and hauled in a matter of days. The grounds will very likely be the first completed project. If there is drywall or roof damage, make plans elsewhere for the next few years.


----------



## TUGBrian

given that location and the storm surge in that area being reported on the news, i would expect that resort has suffered significant damage on the first floors, with them being completely underwater.

saw this on another forum, its ft meyers beach:





today


----------



## dioxide45

The villa buildings have parking underneath on the first floor. So that may help mitigate damage to any villas. The clubhouse is also built up on a small hill. Depending on how high the water got there will determine the extent of damage.


----------



## rapmarks

From my neighbors report, this was terrifying.  bonita beach to fort myers beach is totally flooded.  I usually am unable to post pictures here, but will try.  One picture showed Wyndham on fort myers beach with water half way up. Someone stated fort myers beach is gone. Don’t know what happened on the other side of the bay, where Hyatt coconut is.  Downtown Naples flooded, hospital in Naples is flooded. Second picture is Docs on Bonita beach. i saw a photo of a building across from lovers key that was flooded.  Rivers were cresting late afternoon, and by the time things settled it was too dark to go out and look for damage. As of 9:30 pm, wind still howling along the beachfront.


----------



## TravelTime

I assume you can call and get an update from the resort directly.


----------



## slip

My friend said he has been through Category 2 through 4 before and this one was by far the worst. He's in Cap Coral and it was just below a Category 5 so it makes sense.

He said the worst was losing power and cell service so he wasn't getting much for information and communication .

He said he would post pictures and I will put them here when I see them.


----------



## rapmarks

Downtown naples


----------



## travelhacker

Just a quick update. I got an email from Hyatt Coconut Point (adjacent to Coconut Plantation) that they would be cancelling my reservation because they are suspending operations for the time being. On the Hyatt website they intend to re-open on November 1st (but I think that's a moving target).

I feel bad that the GM felt he needed to reach out to us so quickly -- can only imagine what kind of damage he and his employees have to deal with.


----------



## Quinte

Bonita Beach Road @ Imperial Shores Blvd, about 8 km (5 mi) south of Coconut Point.  I believe this is the story of the Collier County Cowboys (Good Samaritans) rescuing an elderly man from  his flooded car.  Other are reporting significant flooding in this part of Bonita Springs, but much less damage another km inland.


----------



## GTLINZ

From Hyatt CP website (I am very surprised)

*ATTENTION:* Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is expected to resume normal hotel operations on October 1st, 2022.

Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October 1st, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.

So i figure i can call them on Oct 1st and see what the status is. The grounds must be a mess and the clubhouse had to have been flooded.


----------



## Quinte

Read on a news site that the Hyatt Regency CP was being used by emergency crews who were pre-positioned.  It may be that it has been "blocked" off for these uses for the next month.  Read on another site that homes east of Estero Bay were spared significant flooding due to the natural protective nature of the bay and the undisturbed forest/swam area.


----------



## bdh

GTLINZ said:


> From Hyatt CP website (I am very surprised)
> 
> *ATTENTION:* Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is expected to resume normal hotel operations on October 1st, 2022.
> 
> Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October 1st, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.
> 
> So i figure i can call them on Oct 1st and see what the status is. The grounds must be a mess and the clubhouse had to have been flooded.



The CP website now says:

_ATTENTION: Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is expected to resume normal hotel operations on November 1st, 2022._


----------



## dvc_john

They've also amended the cancellation fees waived thru date to October 31st. So I'll be cancelling my Oct 16th stay.

_Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October 31st, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us._


----------



## dsmrp

I have a mid-week stay for early December. I think they'll be pretty much cleaned up outside. Not sure how much water damage there might have been in 1st/ground floor units. If I cancelled it's low season and a low amount of points. Not sure if it's worth paying the cancellation fee.

However my Sanibel island reservation is highly highly doubtful. I think will be many months before the poor local residents will be able to get back to any sense of normal.


----------



## TUGBrian

someone just posted this on facebook:



> *ATTENTION:* *HYATT RESIDENCE CLUB, BONITA SPRINGS COCONUT PLANTATION* has *suspended HRC* *and hotel operations* due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is *expected to resume normal operations on November 1st*, 2022.
> *I confirmed it with "Live Chat".*


----------



## TUGBrian

ah drat, i see someone already posted that above.  ohwell..good to know for confirmation!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> someone just posted this on facebook:


@TUGBrian , I belong to that Facebook Group and Wendy actually confirmed this...this is so sad.....


----------



## Sugarcubesea

These are pics from "The Turtle Club" / Vanderbilt Beach Resort --- This is located right next door to *Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club* the timeshare I own 2 weeks at... I highly doubt I will get to use my December weeks this year... The devastation is so sad,,, my heart bleeds for Naples and all of SW Florida


----------



## GTLINZ

bdh said:


> The CP website now says:
> _ATTENTION: Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is expected to resume normal hotel operations on November 1st, 2022._



Yes i think what I saw was a mistake and they fixed it.  This date makes a lot more sense.

The pictures of Sanibel are aweful - and part of the bridge and road out to it are reported out.  We have stayed out at Captiva with HGVC and it is one the best locations we have stayed - I cannot imagine what is left as it is much smaller and more exposed than Sanibel.  Reports are that Ft Myers beach is destroyed. The flooding throught FL is being called a 500 year event.  We can only hope CP was protected somewhat by the bay and natural area. It is an amazing place if you like to chill. And we laugh because after the last refurb they made the sink so small that it is hard to fit one plate in it.

I know that Nov 1 could slide - and my points use for the Nov reservation will be past LCUP by mid Nov


----------



## GTLINZ

This is crazy - just checked again ...

*ATTENTION:* Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is expected to resume normal hotel operations on October 7th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October, 6th, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.

The safety and wellbeing of our guests is always a top priority. View the latest updates, closures, and cancellation policies regarding COVID-19 at Hyatt Residence Club properties.


----------



## dvc_john

GTLINZ said:


> This is crazy - just checked again ...
> 
> *ATTENTION:* Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is expected to resume normal hotel operations on October 7th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October, 6th, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.
> 
> The safety and wellbeing of our guests is always a top priority. View the latest updates, closures, and cancellation policies regarding COVID-19 at Hyatt Residence Club properties.



Well that is unexpected.

Now I'm not sure what to do. I'll still probably cancel my Oct 16th reservation.


----------



## GTLINZ

dvc_john said:


> Well that is unexpected.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to do. I'll still probably cancel my Oct 16th reservation.



Hopefully they will honor what they had posted about reservations thru all of Oct...


----------



## dsmrp

GTLINZ said:


> Hopefully they will honor what they had posted about reservations thru all of Oct...


Unfortunately I'm not sure they will.  I called today to ask a question about my December reservation, and the CSR said the October 6 date for no fee cancellations.  Their standard line is that they are assessing the damages and expect to be operational on October 7.  It doesn't seem to matter that the surrounding areas and services are enormously affected, but only that the resort itself in its cocoon is functional.


----------



## hcarman

travelhacker said:


> Just a quick update. I got an email from Hyatt Coconut Point (adjacent to Coconut Plantation) that they would be cancelling my reservation because they are suspending operations for the time being. On the Hyatt website they intend to re-open on November 1st (but I think that's a moving target).
> 
> I feel bad that the GM felt he needed to reach out to us so quickly -- can only imagine what kind of damage he and his employees have to deal with.


That’s impressive they notified owners this fast but I am sure it is a moving target.  I would guess they realize with a vacation club people need to scramble to do something else with points as it isn’t like a hotel where you get money back.


----------



## cfabar1

It is a moving target.  I was on phone with Hyatt earlier today, the agent said for now it is a few weeks, but could be extended.  Hopefully the damage is not too significant.  All calls are being routed to Orlando.


----------



## GTLINZ

hcarman said:


> That’s impressive they notified owners this fast but I am sure it is a moving target.  I would guess they realize with a vacation club people need to scramble to do something else with points as it isn’t like a hotel where you get money back.



And the logical extention of that is that need need to be open so that they do not have to refund points....

I suspect they will open if they have rooms available even if there are no services. They would have to have the check in area available. Not sure they need anything else available to be open.

I don't expect the beach to be open for a long time (which they share with another organization).  The fitness center and restaurant would be nice but not required. I don't have to have the lazy river.  There is no point in going if the main pool is not available.  The bar/restaurant does have a really good grouper sandwich that i would miss and they would want that revenue .....

All that said i am sure the people of that area have been through a terrifying ordeal and would love some normalcy to return - to be operational again and have employees working as soon as possible. And we still have supply chain issues that can slow down the recovery - especially when so many in FL need the same materials and labor.  I would think Hyatt corp will be helpful here.


----------



## dvc_john

On this Hurricane IAN Imagery map it really doesn't look all that bad for Coconut Planation. Of course you can't really see possible damage, but you don't even see any downed trees. One thing I noticed is the the upper level adult pool is blue, while all the other pools are dark, suggesting to me that any storm surge didn't reach that level. That's just my speculation.



			Hurricane IAN Imagery
		


I did notice that the hotel still has an opening date of Nov 1st.


----------



## rapmarks

I have no knowledge of property directly on the bay as coconut point is. However restaurants are opening at coconut point mall, stores are opening. Most subdivisions in Estero are reporting no flooding.  Coconut point is surrounded by estero.


----------



## dioxide45

dvc_john said:


> On this Hurricane IAN Imagery map it really doesn't look all that bad for Coconut Planation. Of course you can't really see possible damage, but you don't even see any downed trees. One thing I noticed is the the upper level adult pool is blue, while all the other pools are dark, suggesting to me that any storm surge didn't reach that level. That's just my speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane IAN Imagery
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice that the hotel still has an opening date of Nov 1st.
> 
> 2nd thoughts on that map. I know it's post IAN for Sanibel and Ft Myers Beach, but I wonder if it's pre IAN for Bonita Springs and Captiva. ???


It could also have been flooding from the retention pond/lake that overflowed into the lazy river and even further to the other lower pools. It isn't necessarily storm surge from the gulf. Also speculation...


----------



## travelguy84

I spoke to a representative who answered the phone on behalf of the front desk from Marriott World Vacations and he read his most recent damage update from the property.... and it didn't sound awful at all in terms of what he reiterated. Some first floor light damage to all the buildings, elevators which may need to be replaced, over-flowing pools and debris, boardwalk to the beach from the Regency, and the most extensive damage was to the sales center from what the individual stated. Again, this is just me relaying information but considering how bad the update could be or the potential for total loss, I was a little more calmed by what I heard.


----------



## GTLINZ

Target still moving:

*ATTENTION:* Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is expected to resume normal hotel operations on October 10th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October, 9th, 2022


----------



## dahntahn

I called the resort today and got corporate who said they expect to be open for hotel service on October 7.  When I asked about facilities [pools, exercise area] she said there should be more info by Thursday.  We have a reservation starting Oct. 20, so I expect we will be going.  It seems likely that they are not planning to cancel anybody after the 7th.


----------



## dvc_john

GTLINZ said:


> Target still moving:
> 
> *ATTENTION:* Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is expected to resume normal hotel operations on October 10th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October, 9th, 2022



While the cancellation fee may be waived, the returned points will be Restricted Points.
My reservation is for Oct 16th. I'm not planning on going now since my week on Ft Myers Beach is cancelled and I don't feel like flying down for just 4 days
at Coconut Plantation.
For me to cancel, it would cost me $51 cancellation fee to get back restricted points, which are generally pretty useless to me.


----------



## dsmrp

I went ahead and paid cancellation fee to get back 190 CUP pts, unrestricted.  I know not many pts, but they are worth more than the fee and I'm always 10-40 pts shorts on some reservation whether HRC or II.


----------



## rapmarks

All I can say is that things are hard to get, it is still a mess, many areas near coconut point are still without electricity, and there   is a boil water mandate in effect.
I live a few miles away, our clubhouse, golf course, and restaurant are still closed.  
cannot even find rope and stakes in stores  to straighten out my hibiscus tree.
can’t get a roofing company to put me on their list. 
our insurance agent doesn’t have phone and internet yet
our management company is barely functioning because most of its employees lost their home and car and belongings


----------



## LMD

FYI this was posted on the HOTEL’s FB page yesterday  

Our deepest thoughts are with our Southwest Florida community and all those who have been impacted by Hurricane Ian. At this time, due to the impact of the storm, Hyatt Regency Coconut Point has temporarily suspended hotel operations until further notice.

Guests with questions regarding a future reservation or travelers inquiring about hotel availability may contact Hyatt’s Customer Care at1-888-524-9288. For reservations made via online travel agents or other third parties, guests may contact their booking provider for information on their policies and for assistance.

We appreciate your patience and look forward to welcoming you back again soon.


----------



## dvc_john

dsmrp said:


> I went ahead and paid cancellation fee to get back 190 CUP pts, unrestricted.  I know not many pts, but they are worth more than the fee and I'm always 10-40 pts shorts on some reservation whether HRC or II.



I assume that your reservation was for the time the resort is closed.
Mine is for Oct 16th, and they said that if I cancelled the returned points would be restricted.


----------



## dsmrp

dvc_john said:


> I assume that your reservation was for the time the resort is closed.
> Mine is for Oct 16th, and they said that if I cancelled the returned points would be restricted.


No, my reservation was in December, so was greater than 60 days. I wish HRC would be more lenient in allowing cancellations for the October reservations considering that the entire surrounding area was blasted. But they're behaving the same as when COVID hit in March 2020. Back then I had a home resort reservation at the end of March, and best they could do was same restricted points. 

I guess you could make an II reservation with the restricted points , which is what I did. I can't remember if they waived cancellation fee....


----------



## ArizonaSun4Fun

Received this email about a week ago….

Dear Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation Owners, 

By now you have likely seen the images emerging from Southwest Florida reflecting the result of Hurricane Ian. First, I wanted to say thank you for the outpouring of support and well wishes for our colleagues during this challenging time. We are safe, although some of our colleagues have unfortunately experienced personal property damage. However, they are resilient and remain in good spirits despite their losses. 

As you know, we have the best colleagues in the business and that was further demonstrated last weekend as they came in to help remove debris, clean the property, and prevent further damage from occurring — all while the resort was without power! 

Fortunately, power has been restored to most of the resort. As of October 4, the property is closed as we assess and rectify storm damage. On October 1, our third-party property-restoration team was on-site to evaluate storm surge damage and the state of our building infrastructure. They are currently working with the management team on a remediation plan and restoration schedule for the areas of the resort that were impacted. 

The storm surge at our site was estimated to be at 6 to 8 feet and impacted most of the pools, parking levels of all buildings, and our first floor of the operations building. It did not impact our clubhouse. The elevators, electrical systems supporting the villa buildings, and most pool equipment were all significantly impacted by the storm surge and are currently under assessment. While we are working diligently to get back up and running, 
it will likely take weeks to reestablish fully operating elevators, pools, and more around the resort.

Lastly, we would like to advise you that the local area experienced significant damage to roadways, which continues to cause sporadic road closures. Additionally, there are limited stores, restaurants, and businesses open in the area at this time.

During the current closure, updates on the resort’s operating status will be provided on our Resort Hub page. As you can imagine, this situation is dynamic and changing rapidly. Due to the fluidity of storm repairs, we are currently not able to provide you with a date when we will be open and operational. However, we will contact you as soon as we can welcome you back to Coconut Plantation.

We would like to thank you for your continued support of the team's efforts through this difficult situation and we look forward to welcoming you back to Coconut Plantation in the near future.  

Please contact our Go Hyatt team if you have further questions: 800-464-9288. 

Thank you, 

Rey XXXXXXX
General Manager 
Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation​




​


----------



## GTLINZ

This changed in the last 1-2 hours:
*ATTENTION:* Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is tentatively expected to resume normal hotel operations on October 17th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October, 16th, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.


----------



## dahntahn

GTLINZ said:


> This changed in the last 1-2 hours:
> *ATTENTION:* Hyatt Coconut Plantation has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is tentatively expected to resume normal hotel operations on October 17th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October, 16th, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.


Where did you find this information?  I have been following a link to "Resort Status" and it still only says temporarily closed>  I hope this change is correct, as I have a reservation starting October 20 and would like to keep ir.


----------



## GTLINZ

Hotel | Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation
					

Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation is convenient from many South Florida locations.




					www.hyatt.com


----------



## dahntahn

GTLINZ said:


> Hotel | Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation
> 
> 
> Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation is convenient from many South Florida locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hyatt.com


----------



## dahntahn

Thanks !


----------



## GTLINZ

dahntahn said:


> Where did you find this information?  I have been following a link to "Resort Status" and it still only says temporarily closed>  I hope this change is correct, as I have a reservation starting October 20 and would like to keep ir.



So far, the update from Hyatt.com has slid back multiple times.  I hope you are able to go on the 20th.

I am still concerned about my reservation on the 6th and which services will be open.   It is promising that the clubhouse did not get flooded - but the pools could take a while. Hopefully the staff has not had their homes affected also.

I love that pool complex and the sound of the waterfall. One of my happy places.


----------



## Kal

IT'S GAME TIME!  Does anyone want to make a wager when the resort will open???  Over and under for 10/17?  My guess is no way.  I'm thinking maybe 11/17.  Even then, what will the local area have to offer?  Restaurants?


----------



## ScoopKona

Kal said:


> Even then, what will the local area have to offer?  Restaurants?



Bucket bunnies.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I have a reservation for this resort in March and I'm hopeful that this reservation will actually happen....


----------



## GTLINZ

A real status update from the resort hub link:
https://hub.hyattresidenceclub.com/...dence-club-bonita-springs-coconut-plantation/


*Important Weather Update*
We are pleased to report that the resort is *partially reopened with limited villas and limited amenities*. We have made significant progress in restoring the resort since its impact by Hurricane Ian. We are happy to welcome you back to Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation very soon.


*Please note that the following amenities and services are not available:*

Cable
Elevators in villa buildings
River pool, lagoon pools, and kiddie pool
Billiards, volleyball, pickleball, and basketball
Firepit
Wave game room
Camp Manatee kids camp

*Open*

*Activity Center*
The Clubhouse is open. Camp Manatee kids camp is closed.
*Fitness Center*
Available by reservation only.
*Housekeeping*
Limited housekeeping services are available.
*On-Site Convenience Store*
Plantation Provision Company is open.
*On-Site Restaurant*
Veranda Bar & Grill is open. All other on-site restaurants are closed.
*Pool(s)*
The Veranda lap pool and whirlpool spa are open. The river pool, lagoon pools, and kiddie pool are closed.
*Steam Room/Sauna*
*Closed*

*Activities (On-Site)*
*Game Room/Arcade*
The Wave game room is closed.
*Kid's Club*
Camp Manatee kids camp is closed.
*Sports Courts/Playgrounds*
Billiards, volleyball, pickleball, and basketball are unavailable at this time.


----------



## dvc_john

I cancelled my Oct 18th reservation yesterday, and they did mention at that time that the resort was partially re-opened with limited amenities.
They were waiving cancellation fees thru Oct 23.


----------



## GTLINZ

Yes, they posted this on hyatt.com

*ATTENTION:*  Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation has suspended rental operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is tentatively expected to resume rental operations on October 24, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October, 23rd, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.


----------



## GTLINZ

dahntahn said:


> Where did you find this information?  I have been following a link to "Resort Status" and it still only says temporarily closed>  I hope this change is correct, as I have a reservation starting October 20 and would like to keep ir.



Please note the official reopen date is now Oct 24th ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

GTLINZ said:


> Yes, they posted this on hyatt.com
> 
> *ATTENTION:*  Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation has suspended rental operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is tentatively expected to resume rental operations on October 24, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through October, 23rd, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.



Thanks for the update, it makes sense since I've been hearing from friends that the area still has a ways to go before these resorts can open back up


----------



## dahntahn

Well friends, we have a reservation for 10/20-29 and today got a call from the concierge to book our "update" [sales pitch] .  She is on site and said there are a few guests there now and they will expect us as scheduled on the 20th.  Only building 4 is open now and has elevator service.  We are going, as we use the adult lap pool anyway and the only drawback is cable TV is still out but they are working to restore it.  WI FI is working OK.  We will get our "update" on Monday 10/24 at 8:30 in the main lobby, reward is $ 125 house credit, as we eat some at  the Verandah and have a drink at the pool most days.  Alternative rewards are $ 100 VISA gift card or 12,500 WOH points.  So apparently they are allowing cancellations through 10/24 but are open for business now with the amenities as listed in the above post.  We think that it will not be crowded, as the concierge said there were a lot of cancellations.  She said the immediate area is in pretty good shape, everything is open at the Coconut Point Mall.


----------



## GTLINZ

Please give us an update once you get there. I am especially interested in the main pools.

Thanks!


----------



## rapmarks

I will be very interested in your report. I live a few miles away.


----------



## ewmarcotte

Hyatt Residence Club page now says November 1. I sure wish they would stop pushing the date back a few days at a time. 

https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/f...-club-bonita-springs-coconut-plantation/napsh


----------



## Forddriver

Are there any Hyatt owners actually staying at the resort in October.  I clicked on their site and confirmed it said they are closed until 11/1 ????  
Sure makes it difficult to plan when it has been moved out every week or more.   Hopefully if anyone is staying there they will see this forum and give everyone an update since the Hyatt isn't doing it.


----------



## GTLINZ

Forddriver said:


> Are there any Hyatt owners actually staying at the resort in October.  I clicked on their site and confirmed it said they are closed until 11/1 ????
> Sure makes it difficult to plan when it has been moved out every week or more.   Hopefully if anyone is staying there they will see this forum and give everyone an update since the Hyatt isn't doing it.



See dahntahn's post above. We are all hoping for a report here in a few days.


----------



## Forddriver

dahntahn said:


> Well friends, we have a reservation for 10/20-29 and today got a call from the concierge to book our "update" [sales pitch] .  She is on site and said there are a few guests there now and they will expect us as scheduled on the 20th.  Only building 4 is open now and has elevator service.  We are going, as we use the adult lap pool anyway and the only drawback is cable TV is still out but they are working to restore it.  WI FI is working OK.  We will get our "update" on Monday 10/24 at 8:30 in the main lobby, reward is $ 125 house credit, as we eat some at  the Verandah and have a drink at the pool most days.  Alternative rewards are $ 100 VISA gift card or 12,500 WOH points.  So apparently they are allowing cancellations through 10/24 but are open for business now with the amenities as listed in the above post.  We think that it will not be crowded, as the concierge said there were a lot of cancellations.  She said the immediate area is in pretty good shape, everything is open at the Coconut Point Mall.



Are you at Hyatt Coconut Plantation now?  Hopefully they have more pools open for your stay.  We are looking forward to an update report from an owner that is at the location.  Our reservation is the first week of December and would really miss the Lazy river if not ready by then.


----------



## GTLINZ

My reservation is the second week of November.  I really love the lagoon pools and waterfalls and am hoping they are fixed. 

The hotel now says it is opening on Nov 7th with some pools and food/beverage service available (see below). So if the CP main pools are not available the hotel may be an option.  But parking is very expensive at the hotel so I am hoping the shuttle is running or that they will waive parking fees for CP guests.  

Yes, we are all hoping for some good news once dahntahn gets settled in and hopefully is given some updated information !

Hotel info:  ( https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/florida/hyatt-regency-coconut-point-resort-and-spa/naprn  see below)

*ATTENTION: *Hyatt Regency Coconut Point Resort and Spa has suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and tentatively plans to reopen on November 7th, 2022. If you have questions regarding cancellation fees, any deposits or prepayments for cancelled stays, including prepaid rates, please call (888) 848-9496 or internationally (402) 952-1131.

*Open starting November 7*:  Guestrooms, meeting spaces, chipping and putting green, family rock climbing wall, Stillwater Spa and Salon services. F&B: Tanglewood Restaurant, Cool Beans Marketplace, Mangroves Lounge and Terrace.  Pool: lap pool, hot tub and waterfall pool, poolside food and beverage options.

*Still Under Repair*:  Lazyriver, adventure pool, water slides, Big Hickory Island


----------



## BillsFan

We're scheduled to check in (hopefully!!) on November 12 for 3 weeks, so I can update this group after we arrive.  In the meantime, after dahntahn checks in, not only would we like to be updated on the lower pools, but also the Tiki huts, billiards table, etc.  We are also walkers:  is the road between the resort and the hotel safe for walking?  Additionally, is the sidewalk around the resort (to the north of the clubhouse) open and walkable?  Finally, are the WiFi and cable TV working?  We do like to follow football!   Now that we know the resort is partially open, we are more optimistic that we can check in, although we realize that the amenities will be limited.


----------



## GTLINZ

I pinged dahntahn on a PM because i knew it would send an email and the OP had not been online since their post.  I was requested to copy the reply and hopefully they will get back on this thread....

Wife and I arrived yesterday at 2:30 PM. Security at the gate called to make sure we were registered. The front desk area was deserted but for one staff who checked us in and one concierge who was speaking with another couple. Only building 4 is open and there have been 10-12 cars in the garage so far. There are very few guests here.The elevator was out when we unloaded but a call to the desk sent 2 strong young men to get our luggage up to our first floor unit. It is working today, so far. There are a lot of workmen around the property doing repair work, so they may have been responsible for the power being off for the elevator. In our unit, one toilet was not working but turning on the water valve to it restored it. Both phones were not working but have been replaced by engineering promptly and are now fine. There is a screen panel gone from the lanai but we haven't seen any bugs yet. Cable TV remains out and they are actively replacing some of their underground cables, so it may be awhile. WIFI is strong and works fine. We borrowed several DVDs at the desk for entertainment in the evening. The staff are all more than pleasant and have responded very quickly to our problems.

The most striking sight is in the expansive open area to the right of Coconut Road as you come in from 41. There are mountains of debris and rubble that have been collected and are being unloaded from huge high trailers that look like RR gondolas. Multiple high piles fill much of that area. Giant front loader type machines are doing the work.

The Hyatt Regency is closed for repairs. At that hotel and around the coconut property many of the tall palms have been completely defronded. Much of the lower shrubbery and plantings are denuded, All flowers are gone, and there is a lot of tree damage along Coconut Road as you drive in. The resort itself looks pretty good. The central clubhouse area is undamaged, fitness center is open, Veranda restaurant and bar is open but closes at 5 PM right now. The Plantation store is open. The adult lap pool and associated hot tub are working, and that is where we always hang out anyway. They are still doing the sales presentation in the main lobby and we are signed up for Monday morning. The gift is $125 resort credit. We always sign up and enjoy sparring with the shysters, never buy anything.
Most restaurants in the area are open and nothing is crowded. Went to Skillets for breakfast, no wait even at 9:30. So far we are happy we came and the temperature will be back in the 80s tomorrow so that will be a pool day. Since the lower pools and lazy river are being repaired it would not be great to have kids here now, but for adults it is doable.


----------



## dahntahn

Checked in yesterday for a 9 day stay. Only building 4 open, estimate that based on cars in garage that maybe 25-30 guests are here.  Lots of de-fronded palm trees, much damage to lower plantings.  Resort buildings look essentially undamaged but flooding in the garages is likely cause for elevators being out. Central lobby area unaffected.  Adult pool and spa open but all lower pools still under repair..  Veranda restaurant and bar open reduced hours [close at 5PM], store open, fitness center open by appointment.  WIFI is fine.  Cable TV out and they are currently replacing some of their underground cables, so it may be a while.  They are using the lobby to do sales "updates" and we always go for the reward and a chance to spar with the sales weasels.  Lots of tree and vegetation damage all around the area but most restaurants are open and are very uncrowded.  In our unit we had to have phones replaced and there is a screen panel gone from the lanai, otherwise it's fine.  Elevator works today but not yesterday when we had arrived.  Staff carried our luggage up to our first floor unit.  [We are in our late 70s.]  Lots of workmen doing repairs all around [not a problem or noisy.]
With temps going back to 80s tomorrow with plenty of sun and the adult pool available, we are still glad we came.  And staff have been aces helpful and prompt to respond to our problems.  We think the place is usable for adults, but with all lower pools still out, young children might not do very well yet.  We hope to be relaxing in the sun with a drink from the bar handy, next to the adult pool tomorrow.


----------



## pinetree1

I tried to book a few days for early December, 22 and could not find any availability.


----------



## rapmarks

Have you ventured out into the community yet?


----------



## dahntahn

rapmarks said:


> Have you ventured out into the community yet?


We have been to Publix for food, a few restaurants, and to church this AM.  
There is no trouble driving around.  There's a lot of tree damage but major problems have been cleared.  There are lots of piles of debris along the edge of roads where they await collection, but essentially all random debris has been cleaned up.  Of our favorite restaurants, only Skip One 41 is still out of service, and it is closer to Ft. Myers where the destruction was the worst.  We have only driven out Bonita Beach Road as far as Enzo's restaurant last evening but that far all looks normal.
At the resort, the cable TV is still out.  Workmen have told us that the lower pools and Lazy River are ready to go when they are able to get delivery on the multiple pumps that were ruined.  Except for some raggedness to the thatched roofs of the chickees, the pool area looks spic and span.
More guests have arrived but it is still pretty quiet, which is not unpleasant.  We had a pool day yesterday and enjoyed Veranda drinks there.


----------



## GTLINZ

Thanks for the update!  Please let us know if they get any estimate on when the pumps will arrive.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

dahntahn said:


> We have been to Publix for food, a few restaurants, and to church this AM.
> There is no trouble driving around.  There's a lot of tree damage but major problems have been cleared.  There are lots of piles of debris along the edge of roads where they await collection, but essentially all random debris has been cleaned up.  Of our favorite restaurants, only Skip One 41 is still out of service, and it is closer to Ft. Myers where the destruction was the worst.  We have only driven out Bonita Beach Road as far as Enzo's restaurant last evening but that far all looks normal.
> At the resort, the cable TV is still out.  Workmen have told us that the lower pools and Lazy River are ready to go when they are able to get delivery on the multiple pumps that were ruined.  Except for some raggedness to the thatched roofs of the chickees, the pool area looks spic and span.
> More guests have arrived but it is still pretty quiet, which is not unpleasant.  We had a pool day yesterday and enjoyed Veranda drinks there.



Thank you for keeping us updated, I will be arriving on March 25th and I'm hopeful that by then all buildings will be open and my reservation will be honored...


----------



## BillsFan

Thank you also for the update!  I called the resort today to confirm our arrival on November 12, and all appears to be well in terms of us being able to check in.  We were warned about the construction, and the fact that the lower pool area is a construction zone so nobody can venture down there except the workers.  Cable TV is still out, but the clubhouse will have some TV in the next day or two, with limited channels.  I take that to mean an antenna;  not sure where the local stations broadcast from and whether their towers were damaged.  She also confirmed that the WiFi was good, and the upper pool and hot tub were operating.
Prior to calling the resort, i called the main HRC number and that rep told me that two Coconut buildings were open (dahntahn - is that true?)  and that the other two still had roof repairs to complete.  He also told me that if we were to cancel, we would have to pay a $57 cancellation fee, and that our points would be returned into LCUP.  Restricted - so we will proceed as originally scheduled and hope for the best.   Both people I spoke with were helpful, friendly and courteous.


----------



## rapmarks

Interesting that our subdivision has had television service since three days after the hurricane, and I haven’t seen anyone on next door sire complaining of lack of service. live five miles away


----------



## dahntahn

BillsFan said:


> Thank you also for the update!  I called the resort today to confirm our arrival on November 12, and all appears to be well in terms of us being able to check in.  We were warned about the construction, and the fact that the lower pool area is a construction zone so nobody can venture down there except the workers.  Cable TV is still out, but the clubhouse will have some TV in the next day or two, with limited channels.  I take that to mean an antenna;  not sure where the local stations broadcast from and whether their towers were damaged.  She also confirmed that the WiFi was good, and the upper pool and hot tub were operating.
> Prior to calling the resort, i called the main HRC number and that rep told me that two Coconut buildings were open (dahntahn - is that true?)  and that the other two still had roof repairs to complete.  He also told me that if we were to cancel, we would have to pay a $57 cancellation fee, and that our points would be returned into LCUP.  Restricted - so we will proceed as originally scheduled and hope for the best.   Both people I spoke with were helpful, friendly and courteous.



We attended a full report by management today.  They have done a commendable job so far on repairs.  
Buildings 3 and 4 are both open with elevator service.  The elevators in blds. 1 &2 are awaiting parts with no definite time frame.  There is no roof damage.  There is no water intrusion damage in any of the rooms.
Cable TV was restored this afternoon.
The chief engineer said they have a target for reopening the lower pools this coming Saturday.
The lazy river will be down for at least 3 months, or more, as the multiple pumps needed are proving difficult to get .
The poolside bar was demolished by the storm, no date yet for replacement.
All the thatched roof structures have to be rethatched.
The basketball court was undermined and cracked, closed for the present along with volleyball and pickleball courts.  There is pickleball available at a park very close by.
They are holding sales presentations in the main lobby in the morning.  [The sales center was flooded out.]
The only guests permitted are Hyatt owners [no II traders, hotel rentals]
The beach island is now 4 islands, the docks all destroyed, the ferry gone.  They are just now evaluating what to do, with Pelican Landing being partners.  All beaches in the area have been closed by the authorities as they must be evaluated for contamination from the flooding.


----------



## GTLINZ

DAHNTAHN  - thank you so much for the updates!  It is so nice to have a Tugger there who can get and will share info.  Great details on what most everyone wanted to know about for upcoming stays.

The lazy river and beach do not seem like a surprise - it takes a lot of equipment to run the lazy river and the beach took the brunt of the storm. I am holding my breath on the lower pools and hoping they are indeed open this Saturday (or by the 2nd week of Nov).  With those open, and the Veranda open for food and drinks, and the workout room open we should have a great stay.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Interesting that our subdivision has had television service since three days after the hurricane, and I haven’t seen anyone on next door sire complaining of lack of service. live five miles away


@rapmarks  I might have to look at buying in your complex vs Naples, when we come down next year, your place has held up well during the hurricane, and I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Forddriver

I am a Hyatt Owner .... but also an owner of a non-Hyatt resort.  I currently have a reservation at Coconut Plantation in early December through an Interval International trade of the non Hyatt property.  I got concerned when seeing that they weren't excepting II trades but only taking Hyatt owners and Hyatt trades.  I called them today and they confirmed we WILL have a unit for our December arrival.  Hopefully the person I spoke to had the correct information and that we don't fly to Fort Myers and find we have no condo.    Are there others that secured their reservation through an Interval International exchange?


----------



## rapmarks

Sugarcubesea said:


> @rapmarks  I might have to look at buying in your complex vs Naples, when we come down next year, your place has held up well during the hurricane, and I'm so happy for you.


We switched to Hotwire for tv and internet. Entire community


----------



## GTLINZ

Forddriver said:


> I am a Hyatt Owner .... but also an owner of a non-Hyatt resort.  I currently have a reservation at Coconut Plantation in early December through an Interval International trade of the non Hyatt property.  I got concerned when seeing that they weren't excepting II trades but only taking Hyatt owners and Hyatt trades.  I called them today and they confirmed we WILL have a unit for our December arrival.  Hopefully the person I spoke to had the correct information and that we don't fly to Fort Myers and find we have no condo.    Are there others that secured their reservation through an Interval International exchange?



I believe the OP was given the CURRENT state of the resort and passed that on to us. They are not officially open until 11/1 but currently have some guests there on Hyatt reservations.  So I would think if they confirmed you still have a reservation in Dec that you are good to go - understanding that some services will still likely not be available.

I have had II reservations cancelled after a hurricane- they are likely the first to be cancelled- so my guess is that your confirmation is a good sign but I would keep checking. It is still a fluid situation.


----------



## Quinte

Thanks for the updates. Having someone reporting on the ground is so helpful. Looking forward to our Christmas trip.


----------



## GTLINZ

Oh geez - now past my check in date ....

I have confirmed i have the option to go since i have an HRC reservation. I will just have to monitor the amenities.

*ATTENTION:*  Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation has suspended rental operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is tentatively expected to resume rental operations on November 8th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through November 15, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> We switched to Hotwire for tv and internet. Entire community



that sounds like the way to go


----------



## dahntahn

GTLINZ said:


> Oh geez - now past my check in date ....
> 
> I have confirmed i have the option to go since i have an HRC reservation. I will just have to monitor the amenities.
> 
> *ATTENTION:*  Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation has suspended rental operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is tentatively expected to resume rental operations on November 8th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through November 15, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.



They have filled the main lower pool and have to wait for water quality to be tested today.  Pump for the other lower pool has arrived and should go in today, so they should be opened this week.  We are checking out now so hopefully another Tugger will be able to keep info flowing.  We have had an enjoyable stay except for the midges ["no see ums"] are around due to moisture in low lying areas.  They are spraying for them, but I would bring deet if visiting soon.


----------



## dahntahn

Attended the annual meeting of owners.  There will be a one time hurricane damage charge of $ 300 added to the maintenance fee for next year, making the average maintenance fee per week around $ 1990.  That covers the insurance deductible for the repairs.  The board was able to keep the extra charge this low by deferring some of the previously planned reserve projects for next year.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

dahntahn said:


> They have filled the main lower pool and have to wait for water quality to be tested today.  Pump for the other lower pool has arrived and should go in today, so they should be opened this week.  We are checking out now so hopefully another Tugger will be able to keep info flowing.  We have had an enjoyable stay except for the midges ["no see ums"] are around due to moisture in low lying areas.  They are spraying for them, but I would bring deet if visiting soon.



Thanks so much for the update, I know have hope that I will be able to keep my March 2023 reservation..


----------



## GTLINZ

dahntahn said:


> They have filled the main lower pool and have to wait for water quality to be tested today.  Pump for the other lower pool has arrived and should go in today, so they should be opened this week.  We are checking out now so hopefully another Tugger will be able to keep info flowing.  We have had an enjoyable stay except for the midges ["no see ums"] are around due to moisture in low lying areas.  They are spraying for them, but I would bring deet if visiting soon.



Sounds promising. Not sure if we have a tugger there this week but I will post the following week. We are only there 4 days between visiting relatives and friends.

Hoping they get the no see ums under control !


----------



## melroseman

We check in on the 5th and can update with any new information after that.  I called a couple of days ago, and the CSR downplayed the opening of the lower pools, so I'm glad to hear they may be close to actually opening.  I expect and hope the remaining 2 buildings will open in the next couple of weeks and the Veranda's hours may increase.  We were told no breakfast service yet (just coffee), and closing at 5:00pm.

I guess that except for the absence of the lazy river and any hotel amenities the experience will be near normal.  I'll watch for the amount of disruption caused by any construction or repairs.


----------



## GTLINZ

melroseman said:


> I guess that except for the absence of the lazy river and any hotel amenities the experience will be near normal.  I'll watch for the amount of disruption caused by any construction or repairs.



The hotel is scheduled to open on the 7th but not sure if the shuttle will be running or if they will waive parking... the website does mention most pools open and food service.   It may be an option. 

With the report of Big Hickory Island being rearranged and the report of pumps needed for the CP lazy river, i would expect it will take months before anything could happen. I would think the beach is even longer term as the likely have to dredge and rebuild docks. I hope both they and the partners want to restore it. 




			https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/florida/hyatt-regency-coconut-point-resort-and-spa/naprn
		

*STILL UNDER REPAIR: Lazyriver, adventure pool, water slides, Big Hickory Island*. The hotel suspended normal hotel operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and tentatively plans to reopen on November 7th, 2022. If you have questions regarding cancellation fees, any deposits or prepayments for cancelled stays, including prepaid rates, please call (888) 848-9496 or internationally (402) 952-1131.

*Open starting November 7*: Guestrooms, meeting spaces, chipping and putting green, family rock climbing wall, Stillwater Spa and Salon services. F&B: Tanglewood Restaurant, Cool Beans Marketplace, Mangroves Lounge and Terrace. Pool: lap pool, hot tub and waterfall pool, poolside food and beverage options.


----------



## BillsFan

Thanks so much for all the updates!   They have been very reassuring to us.  We check in November 12 for 3 weeks, so I can update after that.  It sounds like very good progress is being made - impressive!


----------



## GTLINZ

Slipping again....   And the status website below does not mention anything about the lagoon pools being opened yet.
https://hub.hyattresidenceclub.com/...dence-club-bonita-springs-coconut-plantation/

From https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/f...-club-bonita-springs-coconut-plantation/napsh
*ATTENTION:*  Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation has suspended rental operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is tentatively expected to resume rental operations on November 15th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through November 14, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

GTLINZ said:


> Slipping again....   And the status website below does not mention anything about the lagoon pools being opened yet.
> https://hub.hyattresidenceclub.com/...dence-club-bonita-springs-coconut-plantation/
> 
> From https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/f...-club-bonita-springs-coconut-plantation/napsh
> *ATTENTION:*  Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation has suspended rental operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is tentatively expected to resume rental operations on November 15th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through November 14, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.



Thanks for the update, I think it will probably be awhile till all of the clean up and restorations are completed.


----------



## BillsFan

GTLINZ said:


> Slipping again....   And the status website below does not mention anything about the lagoon pools being opened yet.
> https://hub.hyattresidenceclub.com/...dence-club-bonita-springs-coconut-plantation/
> 
> From https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/f...-club-bonita-springs-coconut-plantation/napsh
> *ATTENTION:*  Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation has suspended rental operations due to effects of Hurricane Ian and is tentatively expected to resume rental operations on November 15th, 2022. Cancellation fees are waived for stays from now through November 14, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded. Thank you for your understanding. If you have questions, please contact us.


I'm sure they will be doing their best - if they have manpower and parts - to reopen the pools, and hopefully more, by Thanksgiving.


----------



## GTLINZ

Just called and got the front desk. They are saying they want the entire "lower deck" ready before they open it.  I am not sure if that means when you consider they have 2 main pools, the kiddie pool, waterfalls, a tiki hut, hot tubs, bathrooms and a lazy river.

No estimate on opening. Really bummed and considering cancelling.  I suspect that you cannot  expect definite answers until they officially open - which is currently Nov 15th. Just the larger lagoon pool would work for me but it feels like they are not worried about the guests before the 15th. 

Hopefully Melroseman will have some good news on the 5th - we may or may not check in the next day.


----------



## melroseman

GTLINZ said:


> Just called and got the front desk. They are saying they want the entire "lower deck" ready before they open it.  I am not sure if that means when you consider they have 2 main pools, the kiddie pool, waterfalls, a tiki hut, hot tubs, bathrooms and a lazy river.
> 
> No estimate on opening. Really bummed and considering cancelling.  I suspect that you cannot  expect definite answers until they officially open - which is currently Nov 15th. Just the larger lagoon pool would work for me but it feels like they are not worried about the guests before the 15th.
> 
> Hopefully Melroseman will have some good news on the 5th - we may or may not check in the next day.


 
Of course I'll update when I get settled there. I also called the front desk, and they were understandably not willing to comment definitively on times to reopen. or maybe they just aren't sure yet.  And the front desk CSRs only know what they're told.  But it seems pretty clear that the lazy river will be closed for a while, so hopefully the opening of the lower pools is not dependent on the opening of the lazy river.


----------



## melroseman

melroseman said:


> Of course I'll update when I get settled there. I also called the front desk, and they were understandably not willing to comment definitively on times to reopen. or maybe they just aren't sure yet.  And the front desk CSRs only know what they're told.  But it seems pretty clear that the lazy river will be closed for a while, so hopefully the opening of the lower pools is not dependent on the opening of the lazy river.


We're here. A little more problematic than I thought it would be, probably in large part from lack of staff. Lagoon pool has water in it but no word on when it might open yet. Second lower pool and lazy river empty. Very few people here; maybe 20 at the only pool. Cable is wonky but working in bldg 4, elevator ok today but they warned us about them. Nowhere outside your room to get coffee until at least 9 at the veranda. Closes at 5, one hour happy hour. The toilet needed repair first day (apparently that's a flood issue) but they were here quick. Restaurants in the area are fine. Haven't been to Fort Myers yet.
Updat meeting tomorrow. More after that.


----------



## GTLINZ

We are here also and did get to eat dinner before 5 at the Veranda after check in. Access to the lower pool area is blocked and I get the impression that it will not be open anytime soon.  They did say 20 people checked in yesterday so the numbers may be growing slightly - but the top pool is open and we will see if the hotel does open tomorrow. I may ping them Tuesday about possible access to their waterfall pool if they are open.


----------



## GTLINZ

Update below - please note that the opening date did not change but the cancellation fees are now waived thru the end of the 2022.

This makes me believe that the amenities status will not change anytime soon and they are providing an out for anyone not ok with the limited amenities. 

On a personal note I asked the CSR who checked me in if where they lived was affected and found out that they lost their home. We met multiple couples at the Veranda and most were happy to be there but another couple was frustrated with everything closing early. We are happy to be here and will enjoy and adjust.

*ATTENTION:* Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation is expected to reopen operations on November 15, 2022 with limited amenities/services due to the effects of Hurricane Ian. Cancellation fees are waived for stays through December 31, 2022. Any deposits and prepayments for cancelled stays on these dates, including prepaid rates, will be refunded within 10 business days.


----------



## amycurl

Perspective--glad that you have it, @GTLINZ.

Can you imagine complaining to someone at the front desk because the restaurant closes at 5 pm to SOMEONE WHO LOST THEIR ENTIRE HOME AND STILL SHOWS UP FOR WORK? I.....just can't with some people.


----------



## GTLINZ

I was fortunate to be able to speak to what I suspect is the maintenance supervisor about the lower pools.

- the pump they got last weekend for the 2nd pool was the wrong one.
- they basically have had to rewire the entire lower deck. He said they will fix one thing and try to turn things on then find out what needs to be addressed next.

So i think the update Dahntahn got about the lower pools was overly optimistic and they are simply working thru issues as they arrive.

Other interesting info he shared:
- most of the outside locks are broken due to salt water in high winds. I think a lot of the room locks were affected also. The short entry gate over by Verandas does not work but you can reach over and use the handle. They have propped open the other entrance to the upper pool.
- the water was high enough as some point for peak splashes to get a bit of water on some of the lanais - but not into any rooms.
- the clubhouse is basically at the same height as the building first floors.

So this was very close to being so much worse.

Abby at Verandas said they were trying to get some live entertainment in by the upper pool  - possibly today and/or Wednesday - which would liven the place up a bit.

And nice to meet you, Melroseman !


----------



## BillsFan

Thanks to the three of you for the on-site updates!   I am also appalled at the insensitivity of some people - why did they even bother to come?  We are coming this weekend, and thanks to Dahntahn, GTLinz and Melroseman, we know exactly what to expect, and are prepared to enjoy ourselves with the amenities that are available, both at the HRC, as well as the hotel (which is scheduled to reopen today).  
One question:  Two buildings are open.  Bldg 4 is one;  what is the other?


----------



## cgards

I'm scheduled to come down on a three-night sales promo in mid-January. Not worried about amenities, but rather if the reservation will get canceled due to lack of available rooms and preference given to owners (which it should). Anyone have thoughts on that? I'd rather try to rebook now and not wait until the last minute given that we have to fly.


----------



## GTLINZ

I believe bldg 3 is the other that is open - but don't hold me to it.

I also believe that a timeshare tour presentation is a priority for them. I doubt you have to rebook - and also would think the lower pools will be open which will bring back more service staff . The lazy river and beach are questionable. I suspect the beach coming back at all may possibly be in question.


----------



## GTLINZ

The ironic update for us is that we may leave a day early due to another impending hurricane.....


----------



## melroseman

GTLINZ said:


> The ironic update for us is that we may leave a day early due to another impending hurricane.....


Nice to meet you as well, GTLINZ. That's a complete update you gave, and I do believe building 3 is the other open building. We are here until the 19th, and I think that any additional openings will be a plus but still iffy and I'm ok with what we have.  It would be nice to dip my toes into the lower lagoon pool, but I'm not holding my breath.  

I was told the place is at 40% occupancy, which means buildings 3 and 4 are at 80%.  Doesn't look like it although the Veranda pool had a fair crowd yesterday.


----------



## GTLINZ

amycurl said:


> Perspective--glad that you have it, @GTLINZ.
> 
> Can you imagine complaining to someone at the front desk because the restaurant closes at 5 pm to SOMEONE WHO LOST THEIR ENTIRE HOME AND STILL SHOWS UP FOR WORK? I.....just can't with some people.



To be clear, i never saw anyone be rude to the staff.  The couple i mentioned complained to me as they were approaching Verandas outside and we were leaving and they overheard it was closed at 5.  Abby was working Sunday and Monday and said they would get more staff back when the main pools are open. 

We did leave yesterday and bailed on plans for Clearwater today as a beach day with friends was out of the question. We did catch lunch with relatives.

Our two short days by the lap pool were great and we met a lot of really nice folks who were happy to be there (all Hyatt owners as that is all that is allowed at this time). Most everyone is like us and just loves the place and was happy to be there. We had time before in the villages with relatives and friends so even though it was cut short we had a great trip and looking forward to another longer stay at CP.


----------



## rapmarks

What is status of private beach that they would shuttle you to?


----------



## Forddriver

GTLINZ said:


> To be clear, i never saw anyone be rude to the staff.  The couple i mentioned complained to me as they were approaching Verandas outside and we were leaving and they overheard it was closed at 5.  Abby was working Sunday and Monday and said they would get more staff back when the main pools are open.
> 
> We did leave yesterday and bailed on plans for Clearwater today as a beach day with friends was out of the question. We did catch lunch with relatives.
> 
> Our two short days by the lap pool were great and we met a lot of really nice folks who were happy to be there (all Hyatt owners as that is all that is allowed at this time). Most everyone is like us and just loves the place and was happy to be there. We had time before in the villages with relatives and friends so even though it was cut short we had a great trip and looking forward to another longer stay at CP.


Ref:  your mention that they are only accepting Hyatt owners.  We are scheduled to arrive on 12/10/22 on an Interval Exchange not a Hyatt exchange or owner week.  I called them last week and they confirmed I do have a 2 BR unit and it has not been cancelled by them.
  I am a multiple timeshare owner.  One is the Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West and the other Coconut Mallory (non Hyatt) in Key West. We used the non Hyatt unit for this Interval exchange.  I certainly hope the person I spoke to is correct and they don’t cancel on short notice if they are short of accommodations and only honor Hyatt exchanges.


----------



## GTLINZ

Forddriver said:


> Ref:  your mention that they are only accepting Hyatt owners.  We are scheduled to arrive on 12/10/22 on an Interval Exchange not a Hyatt exchange or owner week.  I called them last week and they confirmed I do have a 2 BR unit and it has not been cancelled by them.



I would think your being a Hyatt owner is not relevant since this is an interval reservation. Since Hyatt does not allow Hyatt interval reservation using Hyatt points it makes sense that the reservation is thru another ownership.

I also think as they said when you called that you are fine - the restriction to Hyatt owners came from them not accepting outside reservations until Nov 15th (they mention rental reservations below which i suspect is Hyatt.com). So i would keep checking and if they pass the date (11/15) i would think you are fine.

So keep an eye on this. I think your odds are good. The hotel down the street targeted 11/7 and indeed did open by 11/7.  My GUESS is that the 11/15 date is also tied to the main pools being open (more staff) and the elevators being fixed in bldgs 1 and 2.

https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/f...-club-bonita-springs-coconut-plantation/napsh


----------



## GTLINZ

rapmarks said:


> What is status of private beach that they would shuttle you to?



The beach access was not available. My GUESS is that it is possible that this ammenity will not return. The island has been cut into 4 pieces, the dock is gone, and the bay has had sand pushed into to and the channel is probably compromised.  Hyatt is partners with another group and the only real information is about the damage. 

They have decisions to make and likely more cost information to gather.  I would like to think they will rebuild.


----------



## rapmarks

GTLINZ said:


> The beach access was not available. My GUESS is that it is possible that this ammenity will not return. The island has been cut into 4 pieces, the dock is gone, and the bay has had sand pushed into to and the channel is probably compromised.  Hyatt is partners with another group and the only real information is about the damage.
> 
> They have decisions to make and likely more cost information to gather.  I would like to think they will rebuild.


That is pelican landing, a huge subdivision to the south along the bay.


----------



## GTLINZ

rapmarks said:


> That is pelican landing, a huge subdivision to the south along the bay.



I wonder who is responsible for maintaining the channel. I don't know if there are any other working docks besides the Hyatt hotel dock.

With Ritz buying up the remaining property for their residences there may be another stakeholder?


----------



## BillsFan

We arrived on Saturday, and have been really surprised, and happy, with the restoration progress.  The road into the resort - along the golf course - has been all cleaned up, as have areas around the clubhouse, and in front and back of the units.  Work still remains of course, but I guess we expected devastation, and that is not the case.  You do see broken trees, especially along the road at the back, and some loss of fronds on the palm trees.  But some flowers survived, and others have been planted.

As others have pointed out, the Veranda pool is open, and has been busy.  The other pools, as well as all the electrical in the lower pool area, including 27 pumps, were under water for 6-12 hours, so major work has been underway.  The pool closest to the fire pit was filled, and the new pump has been running, but they found they were losing water, so 2 steps forward, and one backward.  Turned out it was a pressure valve (I think), so theoretically easier to fix.  Rey (general manager) hopes he will be able to open that pool by the end of next week, pending Dept of Health approval.  For the other lower pool, they initially received the wrong pump, but now the correct pump has arrived, so he is hopeful that that pool will soon be open (No water in that pool yet).   Just in case only one of the lower pools can be opened initially , they have ordered fencing so they can block off closed areas temporarily while opening part of the lower deck.  Nice move!

Lazy river will be 3-6 months.

WiFi is good, as is the TV, although there was a brief glitch Sunday just before the football game.  ”Signal lost, check your cable connection”.  Signal came back pretty quickly and no problems with TV since.

The new grills behind buildings 3&4 were under water, so temporarily out of order, but they put two portable propane grills there, so you can still grill if you want.

Elevators in buildings 3&4 are working perfectly.

Buildings 1&2 are still closed to guests (some contractors staying in at least one of the buildings), but elevators not working.  Soon they will allow owners to stay in buildings 1 or 2 (not sure which one, maybe both), but will have to sign a waiver if no elevator service.  Apparently the surge water went up into the elevator shaft.  Not good!  I don’t know whether that was the case in all buildings - I think 1,2,3, but 4 OK.  Waiting for parts for elevators not yet in service.  

This week 35% occupancy; next week 50%.

Sales building will be closed some time in future and given back to developer.  New building for sales will be at back somewhere.

Hickory Island had 14-20 feet of water, but they (not sure who they is) say best  case scenario is to open that beach by end of January 2023.  (probably would have to drive there).  All Lee County beaches officially closed now, but can sit on the sand on some.  Too dangerous to go in water because of debris and bacteria.

When arriving, we were surprised to see the new road which will lead to the Ritz Carlton residences.  That  road (short so far) goes straight where we turn right to enter the drive along the golf course into HRC.

Nearby Hyatt hotel opened this week.  We walked there, but you can park free since their parking “machines” were damaged.  Several new palm trees have been planted along the hotel driveway, and they look good.  Still have rope around the fronds on top.  About 7 new palm trees are lying on the sidewalk in front of the hotel, waiting to be planted.  Behind the hotel, most of the landscaping was devastated.  The beautiful elegant tall palms are still standing, albeit with some loss of fronds.  However, as you look to the back and to the right, many new and fairly tall palms have been planted.  All the landscaping along the back steps leading to the pool was lost, but the area has been completely replanted, and looks good.  Needs to grow a bit more, but that will happen quickly in Florida climate.  Lots of new flowers, so looks great.  

One sad thing:  When turning onto Coconut Rd from Tamiami, there is a huge debris pile - furniture, mattresses, pieces of homes. 

Most of information above is from owner update meeting today.  We will be here for 3 weeks, so I will report any more news.


----------



## ArizonaSun4Fun

BillsFan said:


> We arrived on Saturday, and have been really surprised, and happy, with the restoration progress.  The road into the resort - along the golf course - has been all cleaned up, as have areas around the clubhouse, and in front and back of the units.  Work still remains of course, but I guess we expected devastation, and that is not the case.  You do see broken trees, especially along the road at the back, and some loss of fronds on the palm trees.  But some flowers survived, and others have been planted.
> 
> As others have pointed out, the Veranda pool is open, and has been busy.  The other pools, as well as all the electrical in the lower pool area, including 27 pumps, were under water for 6-12 hours, so major work has been underway.  The pool closest to the fire pit was filled, and the new pump has been running, but they found they were losing water, so 2 steps forward, and one backward.  Turned out it was a pressure valve (I think), so theoretically easier to fix.  Rey (general manager) hopes he will be able to open that pool by the end of next week, pending Dept of Health approval.  For the other lower pool, they initially received the wrong pump, but now the correct pump has arrived, so he is hopeful that that pool will soon be open (No water in that pool yet).   Just in case only one of the lower pools can be opened initially , they have ordered fencing so they can block off closed areas temporarily while opening part of the lower deck.  Nice move!
> 
> Lazy river will be 3-6 months.
> 
> WiFi is good, as is the TV, although there was a brief glitch Sunday just before the football game.  ”Signal lost, check your cable connection”.  Signal came back pretty quickly and no problems with TV since.
> 
> The new grills behind buildings 3&4 were under water, so temporarily out of order, but they put two portable propane grills there, so you can still grill if you want.
> 
> Elevators in buildings 3&4 are working perfectly.
> 
> Buildings 1&2 are still closed to guests (some contractors staying in at least one of the buildings), but elevators not working.  Soon they will allow owners to stay in buildings 1 or 2 (not sure which one, maybe both), but will have to sign a waiver if no elevator service.  Apparently the surge water went up into the elevator shaft.  Not good!  I don’t know whether that was the case in all buildings - I think 1,2,3, but 4 OK.  Waiting for parts for elevators not yet in service.
> 
> This week 35% occupancy; next week 50%.
> 
> Sales building will be closed some time in future and given back to developer.  New building for sales will be at back somewhere.
> 
> Hickory Island had 14-20 feet of water, but they (not sure who they is) say best  case scenario is to open that beach by end of January 2023.  (probably would have to drive there).  All Lee County beaches officially closed now, but can sit on the sand on some.  Too dangerous to go in water because of debris and bacteria.
> 
> When arriving, we were surprised to see the new road which will lead to the Ritz Carlton residences.  That  road (short so far) goes straight where we turn right to enter the drive along the golf course into HRC.
> 
> Nearby Hyatt hotel opened this week.  We walked there, but you can park free since their parking “machines” were damaged.  Several new palm trees have been planted along the hotel driveway, and they look good.  Still have rope around the fronds on top.  About 7 new palm trees are lying on the sidewalk in front of the hotel, waiting to be planted.  Behind the hotel, most of the landscaping was devastated.  The beautiful elegant tall palms are still standing, albeit with some loss of fronds.  However, as you look to the back and to the right, many new and fairly tall palms have been planted.  All the landscaping along the back steps leading to the pool was lost, but the area has been completely replanted, and looks good.  Needs to grow a bit more, but that will happen quickly in Florida climate.  Lots of new flowers, so looks great.
> 
> One sad thing:  When turning onto Coconut Rd from Tamiami, there is a huge debris pile - furniture, mattresses, pieces of homes.
> 
> Most of information above is from owner update meeting today.  We will be here for 3 weeks, so I will report any more news.


Thank you for the detailed report.  Hoping they make good progress on the lower pools soon so you can enjoy them while you are there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> That is pelican landing, a huge subdivision to the south along the bay.



Pelican Landing is one of the complexes we are looking to buy at because of the beach access, I will be interested to see how it shakes out next year


----------



## Sugarcubesea

BillsFan said:


> We arrived on Saturday, and have been really surprised, and happy, with the restoration progress.  The road into the resort - along the golf course - has been all cleaned up, as have areas around the clubhouse, and in front and back of the units.  Work still remains of course, but I guess we expected devastation, and that is not the case.  You do see broken trees, especially along the road at the back, and some loss of fronds on the palm trees.  But some flowers survived, and others have been planted.
> 
> As others have pointed out, the Veranda pool is open, and has been busy.  The other pools, as well as all the electrical in the lower pool area, including 27 pumps, were under water for 6-12 hours, so major work has been underway.  The pool closest to the fire pit was filled, and the new pump has been running, but they found they were losing water, so 2 steps forward, and one backward.  Turned out it was a pressure valve (I think), so theoretically easier to fix.  Rey (general manager) hopes he will be able to open that pool by the end of next week, pending Dept of Health approval.  For the other lower pool, they initially received the wrong pump, but now the correct pump has arrived, so he is hopeful that that pool will soon be open (No water in that pool yet).   Just in case only one of the lower pools can be opened initially , they have ordered fencing so they can block off closed areas temporarily while opening part of the lower deck.  Nice move!
> 
> Lazy river will be 3-6 months.
> 
> WiFi is good, as is the TV, although there was a brief glitch Sunday just before the football game.  ”Signal lost, check your cable connection”.  Signal came back pretty quickly and no problems with TV since.
> 
> The new grills behind buildings 3&4 were under water, so temporarily out of order, but they put two portable propane grills there, so you can still grill if you want.
> 
> Elevators in buildings 3&4 are working perfectly.
> 
> Buildings 1&2 are still closed to guests (some contractors staying in at least one of the buildings), but elevators not working.  Soon they will allow owners to stay in buildings 1 or 2 (not sure which one, maybe both), but will have to sign a waiver if no elevator service.  Apparently the surge water went up into the elevator shaft.  Not good!  I don’t know whether that was the case in all buildings - I think 1,2,3, but 4 OK.  Waiting for parts for elevators not yet in service.
> 
> This week 35% occupancy; next week 50%.
> 
> Sales building will be closed some time in future and given back to developer.  New building for sales will be at back somewhere.
> 
> Hickory Island had 14-20 feet of water, but they (not sure who they is) say best  case scenario is to open that beach by end of January 2023.  (probably would have to drive there).  All Lee County beaches officially closed now, but can sit on the sand on some.  Too dangerous to go in water because of debris and bacteria.
> 
> When arriving, we were surprised to see the new road which will lead to the Ritz Carlton residences.  That  road (short so far) goes straight where we turn right to enter the drive along the golf course into HRC.
> 
> Nearby Hyatt hotel opened this week.  We walked there, but you can park free since their parking “machines” were damaged.  Several new palm trees have been planted along the hotel driveway, and they look good.  Still have rope around the fronds on top.  About 7 new palm trees are lying on the sidewalk in front of the hotel, waiting to be planted.  Behind the hotel, most of the landscaping was devastated.  The beautiful elegant tall palms are still standing, albeit with some loss of fronds.  However, as you look to the back and to the right, many new and fairly tall palms have been planted.  All the landscaping along the back steps leading to the pool was lost, but the area has been completely replanted, and looks good.  Needs to grow a bit more, but that will happen quickly in Florida climate.  Lots of new flowers, so looks great.
> 
> One sad thing:  When turning onto Coconut Rd from Tamiami, there is a huge debris pile - furniture, mattresses, pieces of homes.
> 
> Most of information above is from owner update meeting today.  We will be here for 3 weeks, so I will report any more news.



Thank you for the excellent update, I look forward to our visit in March...


----------



## GTLINZ

BillsFan said:


> When arriving, we were surprised to see the new road which will lead to the Ritz Carlton residences.  That  road (short so far) goes straight where we turn right to enter the drive along the golf course into HRC.



I was not in the owners meeting last week, but others who were said that most of the remaining HCP property was sold to the Ritz.  Land was kept for basically a 5th (maybe 6th) building and a new preview center at the back of the HCP property. It sounds like basically all property on the gulf side of the street was sold.  That must be why the golf course is under renovations - they have to replace some golf holes, the preview center, the driving range, etc.  

The good news is that the ammenities were sized for the original 14 buildings - and with a limit of 5 or 6 buildings we should not have overcrowding at the pools. That has always made it a peaceful trip for us.


----------



## BillsFan

Although sales is still talking about buildings 5&6, GM Rey said yesterday that building 4 will be the last.  Goos news for current owners.


----------



## ArizonaSun4Fun

BillsFan said:


> Although sales is still talking about buildings 5&6, GM Rey said yesterday that building 4 will be the last.  Goos news for current owners.


Except for maintenance fees.  The developer has been paying in considerable money to help support operations.  If current owners have to foot the entire bill, that could be considerably more than we pay now.  I was also told about six months ago that the plan was to complete six buildings, and the rest of the land was sold.  (I believe the Association Board President has also stated this.)  I wonder if the recent wave of hurricanes hitting Hyatt timeshares has changed the thinking on that.  Coconut Plantation is one of the few properties that is very highly occupied year round.


----------



## BillsFan

ArizonaSun4Fun said:


> Except for maintenance fees.  The developer has been paying in considerable money to help support operations.  If current owners have to foot the entire bill, that could be considerably more than we pay now.  I was also told about six months ago that the plan was to complete six buildings, and the rest of the land was sold.  (I believe the Association Board President has also stated this.)  I wonder if the recent wave of hurricanes hitting Hyatt timeshares has changed the thinking on that.  Coconut Plantation is one of the few properties that is very highly occupied year round.


Good point re maintenance fees.

Potentially good news about the current resort amenities.  Both lower pools are filled, and I presume testing is underway.  Staff have fingers crossed (as do we)!


----------



## BillsFan

Both lower pools just reopened!  Lower spa is still closed, as is the lazy river.  Steps to (former) bar, restrooms, tiki huts, blocked off, as is the fire pit.
Pools look great, and completely normal.  Towels delivered to usual spot.  All that is needed is a bit of a warmup.  Outside temperature was 58, but should reach mid 70s today.


----------



## Forddriver

BillsFan said:


> Both lower pools just reopened!  Lower spa is still closed, as is the lazy river.  Steps to (former) bar, restrooms, tiki huts, blocked off, as is the fire pit.
> Pools look great, and completely normal.  Towels delivered to usual spot.  All that is needed is a bit of a warmup.  Outside temperature was 58, but should reach mid 70s today.


Did they open any additional buildings yet or are there still only 2 in operation?


----------



## GTLINZ

BillsFan said:


> Both lower pools just reopened!  Lower spa is still closed, as is the lazy river.  Steps to (former) bar, restrooms, tiki huts, blocked off, as is the fire pit.
> Pools look great, and completely normal.



Are any of the waterfalls running? There are the ones into the pool and others around the "mountain".


----------



## BillsFan

Forddriver said:


> Did they open any additional buildings yet or are there still only 2 in operation?


There were some contractors staying in the other 2 buildings (1&2).  Not sure if any guests checked into either of them today.  I will keep my eyes open for families in those buildings.


----------



## BillsFan

GTLINZ said:


> Are any of the waterfalls running? There are the ones into the pool and others around the "mountain".


No waterfalls are running.  Presumably that will take awhile.  Some activities have opened up:  pickleball, shuffleboard.  one of the employees said the billiard table was not damaged, and would be moved to a new location, and available, next week.


----------



## LMD

BillsFan said:


> We arrived on Saturday, and have been really surprised, and happy, with the restoration progress.  The road into the resort - along the golf course - has been all cleaned up, as have areas around the clubhouse, and in front and back of the units.  Work still remains of course, but I guess we expected devastation, and that is not the case.  You do see broken trees, especially along the road at the back, and some loss of fronds on the palm trees.  But some flowers survived, and others have been planted.
> 
> As others have pointed out, the Veranda pool is open, and has been busy.  The other pools, as well as all the electrical in the lower pool area, including 27 pumps, were under water for 6-12 hours, so major work has been underway.  The pool closest to the fire pit was filled, and the new pump has been running, but they found they were losing water, so 2 steps forward, and one backward.  Turned out it was a pressure valve (I think), so theoretically easier to fix.  Rey (general manager) hopes he will be able to open that pool by the end of next week, pending Dept of Health approval.  For the other lower pool, they initially received the wrong pump, but now the correct pump has arrived, so he is hopeful that that pool will soon be open (No water in that pool yet).   Just in case only one of the lower pools can be opened initially , they have ordered fencing so they can block off closed areas temporarily while opening part of the lower deck.  Nice move!
> 
> Lazy river will be 3-6 months.
> 
> WiFi is good, as is the TV, although there was a brief glitch Sunday just before the football game.  ”Signal lost, check your cable connection”.  Signal came back pretty quickly and no problems with TV since.
> 
> The new grills behind buildings 3&4 were under water, so temporarily out of order, but they put two portable propane grills there, so you can still grill if you want.
> 
> Elevators in buildings 3&4 are working perfectly.
> 
> Buildings 1&2 are still closed to guests (some contractors staying in at least one of the buildings), but elevators not working.  Soon they will allow owners to stay in buildings 1 or 2 (not sure which one, maybe both), but will have to sign a waiver if no elevator service.  Apparently the surge water went up into the elevator shaft.  Not good!  I don’t know whether that was the case in all buildings - I think 1,2,3, but 4 OK.  Waiting for parts for elevators not yet in service.
> 
> This week 35% occupancy; next week 50%.
> 
> Sales building will be closed some time in future and given back to developer.  New building for sales will be at back somewhere.
> 
> Hickory Island had 14-20 feet of water, but they (not sure who they is) say best  case scenario is to open that beach by end of January 2023.  (probably would have to drive there).  All Lee County beaches officially closed now, but can sit on the sand on some.  Too dangerous to go in water because of debris and bacteria.
> 
> When arriving, we were surprised to see the new road which will lead to the Ritz Carlton residences.  That  road (short so far) goes straight where we turn right to enter the drive along the golf course into HRC.
> 
> Nearby Hyatt hotel opened this week.  We walked there, but you can park free since their parking “machines” were damaged.  Several new palm trees have been planted along the hotel driveway, and they look good.  Still have rope around the fronds on top.  About 7 new palm trees are lying on the sidewalk in front of the hotel, waiting to be planted.  Behind the hotel, most of the landscaping was devastated.  The beautiful elegant tall palms are still standing, albeit with some loss of fronds.  However, as you look to the back and to the right, many new and fairly tall palms have been planted.  All the landscaping along the back steps leading to the pool was lost, but the area has been completely replanted, and looks good.  Needs to grow a bit more, but that will happen quickly in Florida climate.  Lots of new flowers, so looks great.
> 
> One sad thing:  When turning onto Coconut Rd from Tamiami, there is a huge debris pile - furniture, mattresses, pieces of homes.
> 
> Most of information above is from owner update meeting today.  We will be here for 3 weeks, so I will report any more news.


Thank your for the detailed report. This is one of  our favorite “staycation” resorts.


----------



## Larainerenee

I was also at the owners meeting on 11/14. Rey said that definitely there will be no more buildings added - A new pool would have been needed to accommodate more guests, and that's not in the plans. He is not sure why the sales team is telling prospective buyers that more buildings are planned. The developer of the new Ritz property owns all that land and is very limited as to what they can do there. There will be a new 9 hole Executive golf course adjacent to the existing Raptor Bay course. Rey told us that the Penthouses in the new Ritz community have already been sold.

We were very pleased by how good the property looks, considering all the devastation in the surrounding areas. They are really working hard to get everything up and running as quickly as possible. 
Sadly, the nearby beaches will not be open for swimming by the upcoming holiday and winter season. There is still debris the beach and the water is toxic from the storm and increasing red tide.  Walking is allowed on Naples Beach, but no one in the water...
We drove to Bonita Beach - Coconut Jacks and Docs were severely damaged, but we saw lots of work going on at both places.

We have relatives who live at Pelican Landing. They are quite sure that beach access to Hickory will be done as soon as possible, as that is an amenity that those owners expect. The pavilion is standing, but decking and stairs were destroyed, as were both marinas.

The saddest thing, other than the homes that were lost, was the destruction of the mangroves along the Bonita canals. News reports on TV said it will take 2-4 years to clean and restore those; a real blow to the environment of the Bay.

Finally, there was a 5' alligator in the middle of the lagoon. Presumably he wandered there from the golf course and a trapper was going to come and relocate him.


----------



## BillsFan

Forddriver said:


> Did they open any additional buildings yet or are there still only 2 in operation?


I think only two buildings are opened  to guests.  Buildings 1 and 2 are very quiet, with no or only 1 or 2 cars (workers?).  Buildings 3 and 4 have many cars and guests.  Much busier than last week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

LMD said:


> Thank your for the detailed report. This is one of  our favorite “staycation” resorts.



@LMD , I hope your home in Naples did not sustain any water damage or destruction from Ian... I also love this resort and can not wait till my trip this coming March...The TS we stay at in Naples had a lot of damage and currently they are stating that the resort will be closed until at least December 10th and possibly beyond, so we rented a 1 bedroom condo for two weeks on Marco Island. It will be a squeeze but we will make it work to fit all 4 of us in there...


----------



## LMD

Sugarcubesea said:


> @LMD , I hope your home in Naples did not sustain any water damage or destruction from Ian... I also love this resort and can not wait till my trip this coming March...The TS we stay at in Naples had a lot of damage and currently they are stating that the resort will be closed until at least December 10th and possibly beyond, so we rented a 1 bedroom condo for two weeks on Marco Island. It will be a squeeze but we will make it work to fit all 4 of us in there...


Thank you! We were very lucky. 4 miles from the beach and no damage…in fact we did not even lose power. Counting our blessings because so many others not as fortunate.  Good news- I just heard on the news that the Gulf water off of Marco tested negative for fecal bacteria for the first time since Ian. Hopefully it will be safe for you to enter the water when you get here.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

LMD said:


> Thank you! We were very lucky. 4 miles from the beach and no damage…in fact we did not even lose power. Counting our blessings because so many others not as fortunate.  Good news- I just heard on the news that the Gulf water off of Marco tested negative for fecal bacteria for the first time since Ian. Hopefully it will be safe for you to enter the water when you get here.



@LMD , thank you for that good news, on this trip down and the one in March we will be looking to purchase a condo in Naples, I'm now going to go with 4+ miles from the beach (so happy you had no damage) to ensure we have no damage and our realtor suggested that we look at condos built after 2001 have stricter building codes and he told us to stay away from high rises built in the 70"s, 80's and 90"s as we might sustain a large assessment...

We were ready to buy in early 2020 and then hubby had some health issues that we needed to determine if that would prevent us from buying a small condo in North Naples, so now we are ready and will look to see what we can find...


----------



## rapmarks

LMD. Are you in north Naples?


----------



## LMD

rapmarks said:


> LMD. Are you in north Naples?


No, I live off of Davis Blvd in Lakewood


----------



## LMD

Sugarcubesea said:


> @LMD , thank you for that good news, on this trip down and the one in March we will be looking to purchase a condo in Naples, I'm now going to go with 4+ miles from the beach (so happy you had no damage) to ensure we have no damage and our realtor suggested that we look at condos built after 2001 have stricter building codes and he told us to stay away from high rises built in the 70"s, 80's and 90"s as we might sustain a large assessment...
> 
> We were ready to buy in early 2020 and then hubby had some health issues that we needed to determine if that would prevent us from buying a small condo in North Naples, so now we are ready and will look to see what we can find...


Thank you  It definitely makes you rethink location for sure! Good luck with your search. Here is a handy link 





						ArcGIS Web Application
					






					floridadisaster.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## BillsFan

Back to HRC/Coconut:  the volleyball court was filled with new sand (lots of it) and the net was put up late yesterday, so ready to go.


----------



## rapmarks

Unintended consequences. They are rebuilding the raptor bay golf course. The subdivision near it is now overrun with wild boars.  They are tearing up the yards  the golf course has encroached on their natural area so moving into this older community


----------



## GTLINZ

rapmarks said:


> Unintended consequences. They are rebuilding the raptor bay golf course. The subdivision near it is now overrun with wild boars.  They are tearing up the yards  the golf course has encroached on their natural area so moving into this older community



We have seen them before when walking or driving thru. I believe that they can be dangerous. A bit scary.


----------



## rapmarks

GTLINZ said:


> We have seen them before when walking or driving thru. I believe that they can be dangerous. A bit scary.


Lawns look like a rotor tiller went through them


----------



## Forddriver

Has there been any new updates on the resort buildings and pools?
Are there still only 2 of the 4 buildings being used for guests and the river pool still closed with an open date of a couple months?


----------



## GTLINZ

Hopefully some tuggers will update this month. We go back in January and I am hoping the pool waterfalls will be working (hopefully they will get fixed before the lazy river is able to be). Glad that the main lagoon pools are back in service.


----------



## ArizonaSun4Fun

GTLINZ said:


> Hopefully some tuggers will update this month. We go back in January and I am hoping the pool waterfalls will be working (hopefully they will get fixed before the lazy river is able to be). Glad that the main lagoon pools are back in service.


I was at an owners' meeting with Rey on December 6th.  The manufacturer of the elevator motors in Bldgs. #1 and #2 originally committed to having new motors to Coconut Plantation by end of 2022.  They have since extended their delivery date twice due to supply chain issues, as they are custom built motors.  Due to the questionable reliability of the vendor, and the fact that the delivery date was pushed into late 2023, they are looking at other options to replace the elevators.  A timeline for replacement had not been determined, but meetings with an another elevator company were scheduled that week.  The property is expecting to or already has the okay to use the first two floors in those buildings without elevator service and will work with owners and guests to determine building locations for their stays.

Report on the lazy river was somewhat similar.  Rey gave a timeline of still 3 to 6 months.  Original plan to bring it back into service ran into some delays (no additional information) but now they are considering putting the main pumps above ground with sound mitigatioin and landscaping instead on in the underground pits.  The implied benefit is being in better shape in the event of future flooding.

Other than that, the property looks pretty good all things considered.


----------



## Lingber

Not sure if this has been shared before, but here is an article about the golf course rennovations and the proposed Ritz Carlton Residences on the land that was sold at Coconut Plantation. Now rebranded Saltleaf on Estero.    https://www.gulfshorebusiness.com/saltleaf-development-underway-on-estero-bay/  and one more






						500-acre Village with The Ritz-Carlton Residences, Estero Bay Launches in SW Florida
					






					www.luxurytravelmagazine.com


----------



## rapmarks

Lingber said:


> Not sure if this has been shared before, but here is an article about the golf course rennovations and the proposed Ritz Carlton Residences on the land that was sold at Coconut Plantation. Now rebranded Saltleaf on Estero.    https://www.gulfshorebusiness.com/saltleaf-development-underway-on-estero-bay/  and one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500-acre Village with The Ritz-Carlton Residences, Estero Bay Launches in SW Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.luxurytravelmagazine.com


All that being built in an area that was hit so hard by the last hurricane.  Everything around the bay was hit hard, so now build some new homes there.


----------



## amycurl

Because doing the same thing and expecting a different result is the definition of something, but it's not smart.


----------



## andre10056

amycurl said:


> Because doing the same thing and expecting a different result is the definition of something, but it's not smart.


If you're the developer and can sell all your units for top dollar, it's very smart.  But I'm not sure about the purchasers.

It's just like all the high rises being built in oceanfront Miami Beach and oceanfront Miami.  Already, those areas are experiencing sunny day flooding.  And yet, despite unit costs being almost unbelievably high, they're selling.


----------



## PerryKing

*I just spent Christmass week at Coconut Plantation.  All was fine, except the elevators were not working, the club house was untouched inside by the storm.  The River pool pumping system was wipped out.  But most of other pools and the main hot tub were  all up and working, Resturant working.  Could hardly tell by the condition of the grounds that the hurricane had hit just a few months earlier.  And that's all thanks to , Ray, the Resort Manger and his  detemination to get back up and running as fast as possible, same with the  all the staff, contractors, and Insurance company's hard work to get as much  of property up and running as soon as they can.  

They are keeping the occupancy low, by not opening up the top floors in buildings were the elevators are not wotking, however,  if your assigned to floor two or three they will  carry your bags up the stairs to your unit if you want help.

  I personaly hardly experienced any inconvencies, and had a very pleasent , quite 2022 Christmas week there.  ... and the NEW Barbeque Grills were great !*

*P.S. 
The undeveloped land behind the resort has been sold, no more HRC buildings will be built, and a new low rise hotel will be built on that  land past the lake.  There will be two new Ocean Front luxuary towers, named Ritz Carlton Residences,  and connected together by  about a 8 story or so building between the two, built next to the Hyatt Coconut Point Hotel  on the old WEEKS FISH CAMP PROPERTY.  Already 80% sold out , with penthouse condos selling for $13 million dollars plus.  Developed by London Properties, who now also control the golf course (Raptor Bay).  The name will be changed. And they are already reconstructing the golf course into a 18 hole championship type course, and a 9 hole walking course.  *


----------

